# Just Bought a New 2013 Felt Z4



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I am now the proud owner of a new 2013 Felt Z4.
I had the lbs remove the dork disk and reflectors...but what about those warning stickers on the frame? If I remove them will this void the warranty on the frame?

Thanks in advance....RIDE ON!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jerdawg said:


> I am now the proud owner of a new 2013 Felt Z4.
> I had the lbs remove the dork disk and reflectors...but what about those warning stickers on the frame? If I remove them will this void the warranty on the frame?
> 
> Thanks in advance....RIDE ON!


If you heed the warnings, you won't need to worry about the warranty. The information about clamping the bike in a work stand, closing your quick releases correctly, etc...is important, that's why the decals are there. They are on top of the clear coat so they can be removed without damaging the finish.

Enjoy the new bike!

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats man, I went with the same bike (after some helpful input from SD). I'm in the process of swapping out wheels and a few components based on preference and going from white cables and bar tape to black, but I absolutely heart the 2013 Z Series design. Looking forward to feedback on how are enjoying the ride and pics!!!


----------



## CMJTperry (Oct 23, 2012)

Great bike. Enjoy it!


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

Pics! I currently have a 2012 Cervelo R3 (Moved from a 2011 Felt F5) and I have been eyeballing the 2013 Felt Z4. Love the colors! Plus a want a bike that I can easily goto an electric group.


----------



## CBS78 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats. I have 1400 miles on a 2013 z5 and I love the bike. Post up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I just returned from my first ride ......it was awesome. Rode Smooth as silk; shifted like a laser beam slicing through butter. Like a another member mentioned a while back......I think I just Felt in Love.

I'll try to post some pics soon....it's just stock though; except for a under saddle prologo bag; garmin edge 200 with k-edge mount.


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Posted pics of my F1 frameset in another thread. It *wasn't* to good to be true!!


----------



## hiamitabha (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase. Thanks for the review.


----------



## flyin (Feb 3, 2012)

Congrats on the new bike love the color scheme of the 2013 Z4!


----------



## jsandevil (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes pics...


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

In addition to pics, how about a weighing? Even if it's just the you + bike - you version.


----------

